# Detroit Metro - West side



## Desdichado (May 11, 2010)

I have a group that I love, but our schedule is pretty lean these days, and it seems we're only playing once every three or four weeks.  I'm looking to see if I can integrate another gaming group into my life somehow.  I'd be most interested in running a game, but I'd potentially play in one too.

My tastes for something to run are kind of eclectic... I'd like to play a 3.5 game with a humano-centric, sword & sorcery focus, but adopt a _Call of Cthulhu_, paranoid horror paradigm.

Anyway, if you're on the west side of the Detroit metro (or could get there without too much trouble) and this sounds at all interesting to you, drop me a line, and we can meet somewhere and talk, and see if we'll be a good fit.


----------



## renau1g (May 11, 2010)

Hmmmm, I'm across the river from you, but unfortunately don't have the time right now to game with a couple little ones and one on the way. Maybe in the future if my schedule frees up a bit the game sounds cool, even if I prefer 4e rules myself.

Oh, hopefully that van you're set-up in isn't along The River Rouge


----------



## Desdichado (May 11, 2010)

renau1g said:


> Oh, hopefully that van you're set-up in isn't along The River Rouge



It's a tributary.  Lower Rouge River turns into a nice parklike environment fitted out with hiking trails and everything when you come out west near me.  

Which is actually serious, by the way.  I live within walking distance of some great hiking trails on the Lower Rouge River park.


----------



## Desdichado (May 28, 2010)

No bites?

Anyone in the West side know a store I could go post a players wanted message?  Other than Pandemonium, I mean?  I already know about them.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 14, 2010)

One last, desperate bump... just in case.


----------

